# What backing for waterproof jacket?



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

I recently purchased a waterproof jacket that is embroidered with a logo. This has a clear backing possibly fused over the back of the embroidery? Does anyone know about this type of backing to retain waterproofing at the stitching site and where I can find it? 
thanks
T


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

you can try "cover the back" ... its not really clear but more of a mesh but this is great to put on the back of embroidery especially baby items so the embroidery doesn't rub on the customer

Gunold - Cover The Back

Gunold used to have a picture.. but it was basically cut around the embroidered image and heat pressed for seconds and its great.


but if you can see it.. looks plastic then that is Solvy Stabilizer and you can find it @ JoAnn's.. use your 50% Sunday coupon

http://www.gunold.com/products/solvy.html - it does go away after you wash it.. but it helps the stitching 

http://www.sulky.com/stabilizers/solvy.php


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. This backing is much heavier than solvy and remains in tact after washing. I've been checking various suppliers but can't find anything like it.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

take a photo if you can..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use a fusable backing over a regular backing and solvy on top for waterproof garments to help stop water intrusion. After all though, you are poking bunches of holes in a waterproof garment.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Mr FatKat. 
I have this "cover your back" from Gunold. It does the job but how do you cut it into shape? It is so flimsy, stretchy and flexable that I can never cut it properly. How do you do it?? 

Earl.


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

Here is a photo from the back, you can see the clear and shiny backing that has been fused over the back of the embroidery sealing it. I appreciate any ideas on what this is.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Help me understand how much good that does. If the outside thread gets wet, the moisture will wick through to the underneath. If it gets wet a lot, then eventually whatever backing that is will begin to turn loose. The only way would be to do some type of treatment to the outside to prevent the thread from getting wet. Maybe I am missing something here.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Earl Smith said:


> Mr FatKat.
> I have this "cover your back" from Gunold. It does the job but how do you cut it into shape? It is so flimsy, stretchy and flexable that I can never cut it properly. How do you do it??
> 
> Earl.


We cut as circle or square as close as we can to the actual size of the embroidered area..leaving just a bit all around. 

We use Ginger scissors.. or really sharp scissors and cuts just fine. It doesn't look the greatest but it feels better against the skin.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

tikino said:


> Here is a photo from the back, you can see the clear and shiny backing that has been fused over the back of the embroidery sealing it. I appreciate any ideas on what this is.


that doesn't look like backing it looks more like tape.. most backing is cut into straight pieces like that.. 

call up where you go it and see if they know.. cause it looks like it can potentially come off especially in the parts that were laid correctly.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> that doesn't look like backing it looks more like tape.. most backing is cut into straight pieces like that..
> 
> call up where you go it and see if they know.. cause it looks like it can potentially come off especially in the parts that were laid correctly.


I agree with FatKat Printz. It looks like tape to me.
There is a product made for sealing the seams of tents to help keep the water out that might work on your jacket. Check a sporting goods store for this.


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I will look for the sealing tape like they use in tents, had figured that looking for something like this would be the answer. The exterior of this jacket is waterproofed, the fabric is that used for yachting jackets. I'd was looking for a way to embroider on waterproof items and retain the waterproofing. My jacket has been worn in rain and washed a few times now and the water does not penetrate through the stitches...whatever it is.....it's good stuff!


----------

